# Please Help!



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Best low cost horse fence is:
Non-Climb Horse Fence, 60 in. x 200 ft. - 3601847 | Tractor Supply Company

set on 8 ft (4 inch minimum diameter) wooden posts sunken into the ground at least 3 ft and no further apart than about 10 feet. Horses will tend to "bend over" the top of the fence so run a hot wire on plastic pices (nailed onto top of fence about 6 inches over top fence wire) follow next link to see solar fence charger and steel wire. 

Tractor Supply - Search Results for solar hot wire 

Also - corners and fences on either sides of a gate need cross bracing (think of two of those 8 ft posts that are larger (say 6 inches in diameter) about 8 ft apart with another 8 ft (4 inch diameter) post in between those 2 posts - but parallel to the ground - like an "H". Then add stronger (non-hot) wire Steel Wire, 12 ga. x 100 ft., Galvanized - 3623116 | Tractor Supply Company
in an "X" shape between the 2 corners posts to keep posts from pulling out of position. We pull fence wire with a tractor to prevent sagging and make it look nice. These "staples" hold the fence and non-hot wire onto the fence posts. 
Grip-Rite® Hot-Dipped Galvanized Fence Staple, 2 1/2 in. Size, 5 lb. Box, Approximate Count of 130 - 4050374 | Tractor Supply Company


Look for a "Pole Barn" for an inexpensive barn.


----------

